# Equivalent function in freebsd



## ra.hakeem (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi,
"*uvm_hibswap*" is a function to Find a page-addressed region in swap  in openBsd.Is there any equivalent or near by function in FreeBsd?

Regards,
Hakeem


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 28, 2019)

I presume you are talking about kernel functions.  This forum is mostly populated by users, not by kernel developers.  Try asking on the developer mailing lists, higher chance of finding an answer.


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 28, 2019)

Also joining the #freebsd IRC channel is worth a try, although I am not aware if any kernel developers go there.


----------

